

FASTER cable, a new transpacific network link with a peak capacity of 60 Tbps - serialx
https://plus.google.com/+UrsH%C3%B6lzle/posts/Gwz3TFyvCAf

======
c0nsumer
Linked from the Google Plus page, but kinda easy to miss, the original photos
are from this Gigazine article: [http://gigazine.net/news/20150615-kddi-
faster/](http://gigazine.net/news/20150615-kddi-faster/)

It's in Japanese (and thus I can't read it), but there's a LOT more photos.
It's really neat to see these aspects of undersea cabling, particularly the
actual gland/port in the wall. Locations like this feel monuments to me, and
for security reasons are pretty rarely seen.

~~~
netman
Translated link -
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgigazine.net%2Fnews%2F20150615-kddi-
faster%2F&sandbox=1)

------
tinfoilman
Lets now play where do we think NSA GHCQ have tapped it.

~~~
jlgaddis
They probably get half of the strands, to mirror all the data passing through
the other half.

~~~
tmwh91
You don't need a full 1:1 mirror of the strands, you can probably filter off a
lot of the traffic that you don't need to spy on (e.g. TCP overhead) compress
it and use a fraction of the bandwidth.

~~~
visarga
or Youtube streams...

------
harywilke
cool photos. Every time I see an article about cables like this on HN i think
of the Mother Board Mother Earth article by Neil Stephenson. Worth the time if
you haven't read it.
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html)

------
nly
Thanks, I always wondered what these landing sites looked like.

Apparently the landings sites for this cable are Chikura and Shima, Japan and
Bandon, Oregon. Looks like Bandon has some pretty coastline.

------
Frozenlock
"Wow, that's fast!"

Sure, at least 3x the speed of light... :-p

